# Newbie HERE



## oxbirdmin

Hello all,
Just arrived here. I am new member here.
Cheers....:grin2:


----------



## EleGirl

Hello... see you the forums


----------



## arbitrator

oxbirdmin said:


> Hello all,
> Just arrived here. I am new member here.
> Cheers....:grin2:


*A hearty welcome to TAM!

I hope and pray that your presence here is a most pleasant one! *


----------



## chillymorn69

Hello.


----------

